# Honda HS55 engine swap



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a mint HS55 that is perfect in every way but I have always thought that it was a bit underpowered. I believe that the engine on it is a GX140 and that engine is rated to be 5 to 5.5 hp. I was looking at Honda engine specs and it looks like the GX200 might be an easy swap giving me another hp or more. 

Anyone know if this will work and if not, what problems might I run into?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe the 196cc Honda Gx will bolt right in to the same spot as the 140cc Gx


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

yes a honda gx200 will bolt on noproblem. the problem you will have is with the pulley, the crank on the hs55 is metric 20mm s-type. i recently repowered my hs55 with a harbor freight predator212 engine and baught 3/4 bore 3inch 4l and 5l pulleys and noticed the belts i had gotten was slipping so im going to change to 3.5" pullieys


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are the dimensional drawings for the GX140 and GX200. Beware there are many different versions of each, with different crankshaft ends/sizes.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

A bit of work but if the pulleys are the main issue, could you swap the crank out of the GX140 and put it into the GX200?


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

im not sure if its possible. Honda crankshafts is the only crank i can find that would fit in a gx200 but its limited to certain specs. can you order a gx200 with a s-type crank in it from your local dealer?


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Other than the 20 mm diameter, do you know how long the output end of the crankshaft is?


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

sorry, threw my back out the past few days. um i cant seem to find the specs for all the cranks. i think it was in the 50-60mm range. i havn't been able to go measure it.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone out there have a set of engine pulleys for sale from an HS55? I think that if I can get a set I should be able to mount a GX200 to my HS55. Didn't want to use the ones on the machine right now. Would rather experiment with a spare set. Lmk what you have. Thx


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the dimensional drawings for the GX140 and GX200. Beware there are many different versions of each, with different crankshaft ends/sizes.


Robert, would you know if the crankshaft from the GX140 could be swapped with the one on the GX200? That would address the crank diameter issue. One way to check this out would be comparing the crankcase part numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bosco659 said:


> Robert, would you know if the crankshaft from the GX140 could be swapped with the one on the GX200? That would address the crank diameter issue. One way to check this out would be comparing the crankcase part numbers?


Looking at the crankshaft for the GX140, it shows a part number that is also used in dozens of other engines and products, but none with a GX200 engine. Drop me a PM with your email and I can send you the full list of matching engines / products that share the same crank as the HS55. Again, none of which are or use the GX200 engine, sorry.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looking at the crankshaft for the GX140, it shows a part number that is also used in dozens of other engines and products, but none with a GX200 engine. Drop me a PM with your email and I can send you the full list of matching engines / products that share the same crank as the HS55. Again, none of which are or use the GX200 engine, sorry.


PM sent. Thanks! Vic


----------

